
PEP 0505 – None coalescing operators - hk__2
https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0505/
======
dalke
I can kinda see the need for "x ?? default", but the "Null-Aware Member Access
Operator" and "Null-Aware Index Access Operator" should have examples of how
it would improve code.

The text gives an example of current code:

    
    
      data = [] if data is None else data
    

then argues:

> This particular formulation has the undesirable effect of putting the
> operands in an unintuitive order: the brain thinks, "use data if possible
> and use [] as a fallback," but the code puts the fallback _before_ the
> preferred value.

I tried, but I don't see this as unintuitive. I would like more than the
proposer's intuition as justification. Eg, is there any evidence that
developers or reviewers have a tendency to confuse these by accident?

